# Crescent 2000, y no conozco Guayaquil



## Dudu678

Nada, que yo lo intento y no me sale una rima decente. Es injusto, todas las felicitaciones son en múltiplos de 1000, y entonces siempre es lo mismo.

Muchas felicidades, y que cumplas muchos más. Pero, ¡no te adelantes, puñetera!



Seguro que recibirás felicitaciones con mucha más _simpaticidad_, _listicidad_, y _buehumoridad_. Disfruta de ellas.


----------



## heidita

¡Mi querida niña ha llegado a sus 2000 _simpaticidades_!

Nuestra Cresci ya es conocida universalmente por su _inventividad_ de palabras y su _simpaticidad._ No hay quien la gane en poner siempre la "carita" adecuada y no tiene parangón en el foro por su _cariñosamiento_.

Espero que te gusten estos abrazotes. Es como si fuera tu cumpleaños, ¿no te parece? Espero que sigas compartiendo con nosotros tu gran _sabiduramiento_. 

Este beso especial para ti. ¡¡El rubio es mi joya! ¡¡Abusón!!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## krolaina

*FELICIDADES CRESCI*​Así, con colorines como a tí te gusta.

Sigue compartiendo con nosotros tu "simpaticidad", eres la alegría del foro!, cariñosa donde las haya, prestando siempre tu "ayudicidad". ¡Nos debes una visita! ¡Más de uno se pondrá muy, muy contento!

Siempres pones una sonrisa en mi boca...hoy te la doy yo a tí como regalo. Una "sonrisidad" para tí.​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

« Croissez et multipliez » qu'il disait... Mais tu es allée très vite ! 
Félicitations Crescent.


----------



## Antpax

Dado que es imposible superar a Dudu en el arte de la rima, me quedo con un escueto ¡FELICIDADES!

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Etcetera

*Катя, поздравляю с новым достижением!
Looking forward to reading and enjoying another 2,000 posts!
*


----------



## DearPrudence

*Félicitations petit croissant chéri 
*(ah, ¡qué me da hambre ahora! )


----------



## aceituna

*¡Muchas felicidades, preciosura y hermosidad! *

A seguir aumentando la cifra, que seguro que ganas a Dudu dentro de nada...

Un besote,
Inés


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Поздравляю с две тысяч постов, *Серп Луны*


----------



## mickaël

Félicitations Crescent. J'admire votre maîtrise du français, de l'anglais et de l'espagnol, à votre si jeune âge.
Continuez, et avec la même bonne humeur.


----------



## geve

Un croissant c'est plus poétique qu'une ... Félicitations, et continue donc d'illuminer les fils sur les forums !


----------



## papillon

heidita said:


> Nuestra Cresci ya es conocida universalmente por su _inventividad_ de palabras y su _simpaticidad._


 ...and in case you didn't know her gift for inventing words extends well into the realm of Slavic languages. 

Felicidades y gracias por haber sido una verdadera azafata de Word Reference!

Поздравляю от всего сердца! Одно только непонятно: 2000 постов...и все как минимум в страницу длиной ...и когда же вы всё это успели?


----------



## Thomas1

Croissant, félicitations à l'ocassion de deux milles posts. 

J'aime bien de vous croiser ici et de lire vos posts rayonnants d'une bonne humeur et d'une attitude positive !

Bon courage et continuez comme ça ! 

Tom


----------



## Cecilio

Crescent, eres una una forera estupenda! Enhorabuena por tus posts y tu buen humor!


----------



## Crescent

Oh, wow! Qué honoridad!!!! 
*se enrojece un poquito, sonriendo mucho*

Para empezar, muchísimas gracias a ti, Dudu, para haber creado este hilo. Me cuesta mucho decirte cómo me alegro por esto, de verdad!  
Y no te preocupes - te ha salido muy bien la rima, aunque.. yo tampoco conozco Guayaquil!  

Pero, señor profe, don Eduardo, qué es una puñetera? Lo busqué en el dicci, pero no estaba allí.. Es mala, esta palabra? 

Bueno, y ahora, les agradezco todos a ustedes... *mira Dudu...se muerda el labio..* a vosotros!!!!  por haberme felicitado! 

Heidi - mi mamí!!! Estaba sonriendo tanto tanto cuando leí tu mensaje! 
Tú dices que yo estoy cariñosa, pero tú también - y mucho! Sólo hace falta mirar la manera el al que hablas de tu señor Joya y de todos tus amigos y uno sabría inmediatamente que gran persona con una alma hermosa se esconde por dentro de ti!  Muchísimas gracias por todo tu apoyo, y... alegracimiento..y... Pues, por todo!!!! 
Muchas gracias por los regalitos también! Me encantaron los abrazotes, pero... sabiduriamiento???Dónde??


----------



## Crescent

*Querida Kroli:* Me han encantado los colores!! Y sí, tienes razón!! Yo soy un poco...artística, así que te agradezco mucho por haber pensado en esta felicitación guapííísima!! 
Ayudicidad?? Oh, no, no, no, Kroli!! Aun yo sé que es ''ayudación''!!! *giggles hysterically*  Pero aquí, no siento - pero no tienes razón! Yo ayudo muy poco - de hecho son...sois!!! vosotros que me ayudáis con todo lo que yo pregunto, y por esto estoy agradecííísima! 
Y me encantaría visitaros algun día - y créeme que yo estaría aun más alegrada que todos vosotros juntos de veros!! 

*Chère Karine:* Je vous donne le prix principal pour le meilleur bon humeur du forum!! J'adore lire vos postes si sages, et surtout remplis avec tant de gentillesse et de bon humeur! Merci beaucoup pour toute votre aide et j'espère vous croiser sur les forums dans l'avenir!

Et oui - le bande dessiné de la ''société grandie' était géniale!!!  Hahahah! Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## Punky Zoé

"...Le croissant fin et clair parmi ces fleurs de l'ombre
Brillait à l'occident, et Ruth se demandait,
  Immobile, ouvrant l'oeil à moitié sous ses voiles,
Quel dieu, quel moissonneur de l'éternel été,
Avait, en s'en allant, négligemment jeté
* Cette faucille d'or dans le champ des étoiles*."

Gaston Lagaffe aka *Victor hugo

*_Happy postiversary Crescent ! _​


----------



## zazap

Les rimes c'est pas mon fort non plus
mais ça m'empêche pas d'être venue
te souhaiter un joyeux postiversaire
bientôt 3000, pas de retour en arrière!


----------



## Crescent

Sigo agradeciéndoles a ustedes! :

*Antpax:  *Es muy raro, pero aunque nunca hemos hablando - usted y yo, me parece que ya le conozco por completo!!  Y esto es porque Heidi me ha dicho taaaantas cosas bonitas sobre usted y sobre estas reuniones famosas que soléis tener por allí, en Madrid!! Muchísimas gracias por sus felicitaciones, Antpax, y espero mucho que algún día vamos a hablar, antes de que yo venga a España para visitaros!!!  
*
Дорогая Этсетрушка:* (Надеюсь, ты не возражаешь мою немного исковерканую версию твоего ника? ) Мне всегда доставляет много удовольствие встречать тебя на форуме, и читать твои умные и полезные коментарии! Особенно, я тебе ужасно благодарна за то, что тратишь своё время на исправления моих (глупых и нелепых ) ошибок! Мне это у в правду очень помогает! 
В общем, будем продолжать дружить дальше! Ты мне помогаешь с моим немного хромым русским, а я тебе - с английским! (although your English is very nearly perfect and needs little correction!  )

* DearPrudence:* Je suis tout simplement ravie que tu t'es rejointe à la fête!!!  Mais ce qui me rend encore plus heureuse, c'est que tu as même apporté de la nourriture!!! Hmmmm! Un croissant pour moi??  T'es pas la seule qui a faim, ma chérie!
Je te remercie pour toute ton aide sur le forums, et hors, et pour toute ta gentillesse et surtout - ton bon humeur qui me fait rire et sourire chaque fois que je tombe sur un de tes posts!! Je suis ravie de te connaître!
Cent fois merci, chérie!!


----------



## Crescent

*Aceitunita: *Otra con quien nunca he hablado pero parece que la conozco al dedillo!! ( o se dice: al revés? ) Muchísimas gracias por sus felicidades!! Me han encantado lo de ''hermosidad'' y ''presiosura''.!!! De verdad que soy taaaaan buena inventando palabras??   Pero, de verdad, Aceitunita!! Aun yo sé que es: Hermosura y Preciocidad !!! (de hecho, estoy mentiendo!! No lo sabía antes de mirarlo en el dicci!  ) 
Lo que ya he oído sobre usted era todo tan bueno, que estoy segurííísimas que usted es una persona con un alma hermosa y preciosa ( ) y me urjo cononcerla!! 

*Lemmi:!!!!!* You don't know how glad and flattered I am to see you here! Thanks so much for dropping by and joining the party!! Ah, it's a terrible shame that we don't see that much of you anymore on the forums, and that I can never seem to catch you with your green light burning bright! But I suppose you're just super dooper busy with studying and exams..
Anyways - just hope that once you have more spare time you'll come to WR forums more often and see your old friends! 

Thank you ever so much for your congratulations!


----------



## Crescent

*Cher Mickaël:* Merci!!!! Et moi j'admire votre gentillesse et votre empressement à sacrifier votre temps pour aider aux autres, comme moi, qui en ont besoin!!! 
Merci beaucoup pour toute votre aide et pour sembler être toujours disponible et prêt à me l'offrir lorsque j'en ai besoin! 
J'espère que nous continuerons notre amitié! 

*Geve:  *Merci beaucoup pour l'image charmante du croissent! Cela m'a même faite rougir un petit peu en le voyant! 
C'est dommage que nous ne nous croissions pas trop sur le forums mais j'espère bien que cela va changer dans mon prochain mille!!!


----------



## Maruja14

Muchísimas felicidades Crescent. Esta vez soy más parca que dudu. ¡Hala!


----------



## cyanista

* Поздравляю  с  новым  достижением,  Солнечный Лучик!!!* 

Пусть кто-нибудь попробует меня убедить, что Crescent переводится иначе! ​


----------



## Jana337

*   Oтлично, Катенка!   
*​


----------



## Grefsen

Congratulations on reaching the 2,000 post milestone *Cresci* and *spasibo* again for all of the help you have given me during the four months that I have been posting here.  

BTW - I thought I would let you know too that your PM box is currently full and I just sent you an email.


----------



## Dudu678

Yo sólo digo que alguien me está dando celos...


----------



## Crescent

papillon said:


> ...and in case you didn't know her gift for inventing words extends well into the realm of Slavic languages.


Heeeeyyy!  That is mean!  I'm perfectly capable of using words which...already exist.. *sniff*..



papillon said:


> Felicidades y gracias por haber sido una verdadera azafata de Word Reference!
> 
> Поздравляю от всего сердца! Одно только непонятно: 2000 постов...и все как минимум в страницу длиной ...и когда же вы всё это успели?



Muchísimas gracias por sus felicidades, señor Mariposa.  No estoy muy segurа de qué exactamente quiere decir usted por ''una verdadera azafata''..pero.. espero que no sea nada malo! 

Понимаете, дело в том, что -писать много, на самом деле не трудно. Трудно писать много хорошего и умного - то, что у меня, к сожалению, не всегда получается. 
Спасибо и Вам от всего сердца за Ваши теплые слова.


----------



## Crescent

*Cher Thomas:* Merci beaucoup pour vos mots si gentils qui me font chaud au coeur! 
Moi aussi, j'aime bien lire vos posts, desquels je ne cesse jamais à apprendre quelque chose de nouveau et qui m'aident beaucoup!
je suis vraiment impressionée avec votre ''poliglotisme''  et le fait que vous sachez parler tant de langues couramment et que vous preniez tant de plaisir en les apprenant!  
J'espère vous voir beaucoup plus dans le futur sur les forums! 

* Señor Cecilio:* Jeje! Me alegra muchísimo verle aquí a usted!!!! Qué honoridad!! Muchas gracias por sus felicitaciones! ^^ Es pena que ya no hablemos tanto, pero espero que esto vaya a cambiar en el futuro!

*Punky_Zoé:  *Merci d'être venue!!  Vous ne savez que très bien mon ''goût raffiné'' pour monsieur Hugo et sa poésie, et je vous remercie énormement pour avoir partagé avec nous ce merveiulleux poème qui m'a fait taaaant de plaisir et j'ai même rougit un petit peu..  Tant il m'a touchée! 
Je vous remercie pour toute votre aide sur les forums!!


----------



## Crescent

*Zazap!!!!!: *
_ Oh, comme je souhaite que je puisse
 Vous répondre de la même façon
 Mais écrire des poèmes n'est pas mon fort
 Je n'en ai jamais vraiment eu le don. _
  

*se cache le visage dans ses mains de honte*  Le voilà mon très pauvre essaie en vous répondant!!  Merci beaucoup pour votre charmante poésie et d'être effectivement venue me féliciter!
Il me semble que nous ne nous croisons pas tellement sur les forums - mais j'espère que cela va changer dans le futur car vous me semblez fort gentille! 

*Maruja: *Muchas gracias por sus felicitaciones!! Usted es la gran amiga de Heidi, verdad?? me ha contado mucho sobre usted!


----------



## Crescent

*Дорогая Cyanistochka:* (да, и тебя последует таже учесть, что и Этсетеру!!! ) Спасибо большое при большое за твои поздравления!! Мне ужасно понравился твой "Солнечный Лучик" и я лично вовсе не собираюсь тебя переубеджать не в чем!!! Мне всегда нравиться  тобой пересекаться на форумах, и меня особенно радует твое замечательное чувтсво юмора!!  Спасибо ещё  раз!

* Dearest Jana:* (I was thinking of ''Janochka'' at first, but then I thought - what is it doesn't work in Polish?? ): Thank you very much for your congratulations, and I will try my hardest not to post too much irrelevant, off-topic messages in the future in order to avoid causing you trouble! 
 
*Grefsen:* You're most welcome for the help (which is, by the way - a very personal opinion. I personally don't think it was all _that_ helpful) And you for your congratulations which cheer me up as always! 
If you have any more questions or need help - please don't hesistate to ask!!  
P.S. Yes, yes - I'm sorry, I should really.. take a broom and clean my Inbox out once in a while.


----------



## jonquiliser

Hola Crescent: no he coincidido mucho contigo, pero sólo el leer este hilo me dió ganas de felicitarte por tus posts y sobre todo por tu creatividad con las palabras! Ojalá sigas así, y espero verte por aquí en el foro


----------



## Eugin

¡Cómo no voy a saludar a otra "*cat lover*"!! 
Desde que vi tu avatar, ya te hice mi amiga , Crescent, así que ahora sólo falta que coincidamos más en el foro!!! (pero tendrá que ser el Español-English because I don´t speak a word of French!!! )

Además, siempre me llenan de admiración las personas que pueden hablar muchos idiomas, y encima tan diversos, como tu caso con el español y francés, ¡así que te super felicito por el coraje!!!  Espero poder ayudarte en cualquier oportunidad que necesites ayuda con el Spanish, ok? 

* ¡FELICITACIONES*!


----------



## Crescent

Jonquiliser: Es verdad que desgraciadamente no nos hemos visto mucho por los foros, ¿pero quién sabe? Tal vez nos conozcamos en mi próximo ''mil''!  

Muchísimas gracias a ti por tus felicitaciones, y me alegra mucho el hecho que a ti te guste mi ''creatividad'' con las palabras! A veces, ni siquiera lo hago a propósito: sólo no conozco cómo se escribe una palabra en español y soy demasiado parezosa para buscarlo en el dicci!  Así que..

Eugin: La famosa Eugin!!!! Qué honoridad!!!  Pues, sí - me encantan los gatos, sobre todo dado el hecho que yo también (en un sentido) soy una.. gatita..  
Creo que has exagerado un poquito con lo de que puedo hablar tantas lenguas - pero de todos modos me da mucho placer.. ^^; Muchísimas gracias por todo, cielita! 
Yo también espero que nos vayamos a ver más en los foros!!


----------

